# Stage 3 TT writeup with pics.



## VWAUDITECH (Jul 29, 2005)

Hello fellow TT fanatics,here are some pics of my car while getting the stage 3 setup installed.I used the GT2871R,T25 turbine .86 turbine housing.The main goals with this project ;
1.Full on street car with AC,full interior,etc.
2.Good drivability,and no "lights": on the dash







blaring at me while I drive.
3.300+whp,and potential for a little more "just in case"








4.Using parts from companies that I use/sell/install.(ATP,REVO,USRT,Summit,FK,FORGE)
5.Have the motor last more than 1 year!








_Modified by VWAUDITECH at 4:01 AM 8-12-2006_


_Modified by VWAUDITECH at 10:06 PM 8-25-2006_


----------



## VWAUDITECH (Jul 29, 2005)

*Re: Stage 3 TT writeup with pics. (VWAUDITECH)*

Just as much room as the Golf/Jetta so no problems fitting the turbo,was able to insert it from the top,no need to remove the axle and do it from below.








This is the ATPstage 3 hardware kit for Mk4 Golf/Jetta and will fit the 5 speed,I am sure it could be made to fit quattro and 225hp cars with some work.








Downpipe fits perfectly.








Here it is from the top,totally clears the OEM strut tie bar,and the ATP IC piping fits well with this setup even though it was not made for TT's.








Here is the inlet,and since there was room available for a 3"inlet,I chose that over the 2.5"inlet option.








The all important wide band







This is the best insurance against meltdown!








Here is the completed setup,with cheap air filter in place (waiting for K&N to come in).










_Modified by VWAUDITECH at 3:22 AM 8-12-2006_


----------



## VWAUDITECH (Jul 29, 2005)

*REVO stage 3 TT writeup with pics. (VWAUDITECH)*

Here is the good part,the tuning!







Or lack thereof








Before building this car, I had discussed, with a engineer at REVO,tuning SW options.Since this car is a early TT with a smaller (half meg) ECU,there was a chance the early (CL) VW .5 meg Stg. 3 SW would work.
I proceeded to download the software,and had issues with the immobiliser,DOH! Got a immo defeat file,and with that installed,the car will idle.....NO throttle







.
So I had to flash back to stock,and with a 3" MAF and 440cc injectors,the car drove and started up fine,but into boost at 5K car would go off the scale rich (wideband in car







) and no power







.
REVO has assured me they are working on a custom stage 3 tune for my TT(basically swapping over the CL stage 3 to work with a 8NO****C ECU).Unfortunately I had a TT which ran worse than it did with the stock setup








Well after about 2 weeks of waiting,I got frustrated and decided to tune this thing to atleast boost a little until I get the proper file......SO.......
I re-installed the stock injectors,and had a 3"-2.5" adapter lying around,so installed the stock MAF as well,and purchased a Eurospec adjustable FPR,then flashed with REVO stage 1.
Well,I kept an eye on AFR,and watch block 024 and it ran great,AFR in the mid 11's then high 10's,and the car was boosting a spike off 20 psi settling to 15.....pulled hard,ran great,no CEL'S,and stock drivability and good power.
I then proceeded to bypass the N75 valve,since I realise I had plenty of fuel for higher boost,I set the boost at 18psi,and the FOR AFR I used the adjustable FPR and had it in the mid-high 10's at it's richest,and pulling hard.
Now some "alarmist"might say 10.6-10.9 AFR is too rich,it "is" but the car pulls hard,plugs are not fouled,and it is well known that some factory turbo cars run this AFR to help prevent detonation,so as long as it runs good,I am happy.I am amazed that the stock injectors with just a little added fuel pressure,can have enough fuel for this turbo and 18+ psi boost







Remember,this is a temporary measure,so I can have some fun until I get the proper file but........
I have to say,I am kind of surprised it run as well as it does!








Starts like stock,drives like stock,until you get the revs over 4K,hen this baby boogies!!I chose the larger turbine since I like cars with top end,and torque higher up is easier on clutches,axles,motormounts,diffs,etc.








The turbo spools and hits hard at 4750-5K and just keeps pulling all the way to 7200+rpms,even with this makeshift programming,the car is SO much faster than it was,that I am back in love with my TT.......it had everything but power,now that there is some,the fun factor is 10X








I cannot wait to be able to push 24+ psi and see what it does.
I am not into riicer HP #'s so I am going to say that my butt dyno #'s about 260-280 BHP at this level,which sounds/feels reasonable to me,I have built many turbo cars,and know what 450+WHP feels like,so I trust my instincts.Hope some enjoyed this,and will post some dyno#'s after my REVO stage 3 programming gets installed.
WISH ME LUCK!


----------



## eastcoastdubs (Feb 5, 2001)

*Re: REVO stage 3 TT writeup with pics. (VWAUDITECH)*

Good info and great stratedgy getting it worked out. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Are you still going to try the REVO software with the new injectors or keep the stockies and the higher fuel pressure and 3" MAF permanent?


----------



## VWAUDITECH (Jul 29, 2005)

*Re: REVO stage 3 TT writeup with pics. (eastcoastdubs)*

Thanks,eastcoast.....I am patiently waiting for the proper file and want to run the larger injectors/MAF
Ihope it works as well as my "rigged" setup!!


----------



## TwisTTer (Nov 25, 2004)

*Re: Stage 3 TT writeup with pics. (VWAUDITECH)*

How much would you say this entire setup cost you?


----------



## vaultpsu (Aug 4, 2005)

Do they not make a stage 3 for a 225? I saw apr's stage 3 for the TT was... $7k or something... ouch


----------



## EvoJetta (May 21, 2001)

*Re: (vaultpsu)*

How reliable is ATP??? I haven't heard that many good things about that company.


----------



## VWAUDITECH (Jul 29, 2005)

*Re: (EvoJetta)*

My setup costs about 5K.As for ATP,they are a little bit short-handed when it comes to staff,but they are very busy and VERY popular.Their products are top knotch,I have built turbo cars 4 years ago with 60k+ miles still running their turbos,manifolds,IC's,etc.......they only use Garrett turbo,and all of their fittings are manufactured in USA,no China/Taiwan stuff here! 
I have built 1.8T's,VR6's,8V's,16V's turbos all using their stuff,and spend about 30K a year with them,so I consider them very good.I have only had to exchange 2 defective turbos with them,and that was years ago when they used Turbonetics turbos..........now they use Garett,and much better reliability.
BTW,I let a friend that owns a chipped (REVO of course!







)
R32 drive my TT and he was blown away,he said his R feels fast,but my TT feels nuts,in fact he said it was a little scary







I like that!


----------



## eastcoastdubs (Feb 5, 2001)

*Re: (VWAUDITECH)*

Any chance we get to see it in action on some video?


----------



## island T (May 1, 2000)

*Re: Stage 3 TT writeup with pics. (VWAUDITECH)*

Nice work Thomas. Hope to see this beast in person.


----------



## VWAUDITECH (Jul 29, 2005)

*Re: Stage 3 TT writeup with pics. (island T)*

Thanks man,I will see you at the cruise this Sunday.


----------



## VWAUDITECH (Jul 29, 2005)

*Re: Stage 3 TT writeup with pics. (VWAUDITECH)*

Here are some shots my friend took.








I really like this one








This picture was taken about a millisecond before the one above




















_Modified by VWAUDITECH at 1:34 AM 8-18-2006_


----------



## Village_Idiot (Oct 16, 2004)

Nice roadway there, what state?


----------



## InTTruder (Mar 28, 2006)

*Re: Stage 3 TT writeup with pics. (VWAUDITECH)*

Awesome, just clean and simple.
I have a 2000, only up to Stage 2 on an MTM 200 chip. Yours is the fastets color too!


----------



## InTTruder (Mar 28, 2006)

*Re: (Village_Idiot)*

Weisbaden, Deutschland!
JK-










_Modified by InTTruder at 7:54 AM 8-20-2006_


----------



## VWAUDITECH (Jul 29, 2005)

*Re: (InTTruder)*

Thanks for the + comments







That road with the big Eucalyptus trees is on my commute to work,which is on the island of Oahu,we actually have a pretty good Euro scene here,a lot of nice rides.


----------



## downsouthdub (Mar 4, 2006)

*Re: (VWAUDITECH)*

nice car http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VWAUDITECH (Jul 29, 2005)

*Re: (downsouthdub)*

Thanks Downsouth....... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Update;Still waiting for stage 3 SW,but a,m still tweaking the stage 1 stuff,still running 21-22 psi,N75+N249 bypassed.....with some fuel presure and Lemmiwinks tweeks,was able to get fuel in the mid-high 11's AFR,fuel trims are under 10%,and NO CEL!!! I have also installed a 4.7V diode since I was getting "TB closing" at 5500-6K rpm's due to MAP maxxing out,so after the diode,full boost and power to redline.








This car is a blast,if any out there have a itching to do this,you will not regret it.....the car is transformed with a extra 100+ HP


----------



## VWAUDITECH (Jul 29, 2005)

*Re: (VWAUDITECH)*

Bump for stretching a STI 15 car lengths with REVO stage 1 SW and Lemmiwinks tweeks,and still running 21-23psi,stock injectors and MAF!
No CEL!
I actually raced a customers stage 3 GTI337,and his car has taken down Mach1 415whp new-gen Mustang,and STI and modded SRT-4,and I pulled 3 car lengths on him,BUT he was at 19 psi 92 octane,and I was at 21 psi with 98 octane.....so pretty close HP to a ACTUAL stage 3 tune.
REALLY loving the TT now!










_Modified by VWAUDITECH at 11:02 PM 9-29-2006_


----------



## formulanerd (Feb 19, 2005)

sweet TT bro, what spoiler is that? i have the caractere, and i dont like it all that much.
nice turbo setup, GT30R here... hehe
New "AWP" engine w/ <500 miles
GT30R - Compressor: 0.70 A/R, 56 trim, T04S housing, Turbine: 0.48 A/R, 84 trim
Tial 35/40mm hybrid wastegate w/ 1.1bar spring
custom 3" exhaust
forge fmic w/ misters
magnaflow muffler
Adjustable FPR
HKS SSSQ
autotech dogbone mounts
custom piping
chromed/polished most everything
check it out, page 3 of the gallery.


----------



## VWAUDITECH (Jul 29, 2005)

*Re: (formulanerd)*

Formulanerd,I found it it is a ABT one,GT30R is awesome turbo,have 
3076R on my turbo VW. 
OK,I FINALLY got this car on the dyno.........I have a scanner,will try to figure out how to post sheet,but got 2 runs in......
1.Straight out of traffic........301WHP
2.15 MIN. cool down.............321WHP
~369crank hp........








Project TT has met and exceeded its goals!
Stock reliabilty
No CEL!
300+WHP!










_Modified by VWAUDITECH at 5:08 AM 10-22-2006_


----------



## BlueGLI1.8T (May 24, 2004)

*Re: (VWAUDITECH)*

Congrats, very nice setup


----------



## VWAUDITECH (Jul 29, 2005)

*Re: (BlueGLI1.8T)*

Thanks man







,BTW this is still using STOCK injectors,MAF,MBC,bypassed N249,and 4.7V diode,and Lemmiwinks......
never thought the K03 REVO software would do it


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

*Re: (VWAUDITECH)*

gt-er has been using giac x+ for ko3 with his 28rs and a 2871r with larger injectors and made more hp than many/most with proper software for the injectors.


----------



## Harv (Oct 31, 2004)

*Re: (cincyTT)*

... ......... .......... wow.


----------



## VWAUDITECH (Jul 29, 2005)

*Re: (HarvVAG)*

Thanks Harvag...
Here is my dyno sheet,the "spikes" are my internal wastegate not holding boost seady,I will tweek the wastegate tighter,but when it held boost,it made 321.8 WHP


----------



## texboy99 (Oct 12, 2004)

*Re: (VWAUDITECH)*

this TT MUST be hella fun to drive.
bump for a hot TT
..... since there's other
people asking about turbo upgrades
I think it'll be helpful for them
to see a TT that is quick/reliable


----------



## golfzex (Mar 29, 2004)

*Re: (texboy99)*

nice write-up and car http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
im goin big turbo with my TT after this years show season and my goal is 300+whp on 93oct.
glad to see someone meet a goal they set for thier car.
Revo FTW http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VWAUDITEK (Dec 26, 2006)

*Re: (golfzex)*

Right on,glad some like what I have done to my TT...







It was re-dynoed and made 355whp,285TQ..........Car is awesome to drive!
The reason for the power increase is the fact that I got the bigger injectors and a proper stage 3 SW file from REVO.


_Modified by VWAUDITEK at 12:40 PM 2-18-2007_


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

*Re: (VWAUDITEK)*

those are pretty much perfect numbers for us fwd folks and everyone who is still running stock rods.


----------



## golfzex (Mar 29, 2004)

*Re: (cincyTT)*

what would 355fwhp equal in awd car?
like 320awhp?


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

*Re: (golfzex)*

maybe 330-335awhp


----------



## golfzex (Mar 29, 2004)

*Re: (cincyTT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cincyTT* »_maybe 330-335awhp


cool thanks http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## LowAmg (Jan 27, 2007)

*Re: Stage 3 TT writeup with pics. (VWAUDITECH)*









http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## formulanerd (Feb 19, 2005)

dude, sell me that sportsline already.


----------



## VWAUDITEK (Dec 26, 2006)

*Re: (formulanerd)*








..It (Rear spoiler)actually came with the car,and was painted black....looked pretty cool,but went silver for more OEM look, and so the cops don't bother me.








BTW car is running cherry http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## GTImafia (Mar 27, 2006)

*Re: (VWAUDITEK)*

im dying to hear what this sounds like and looks like in action
cough, need a vid, cough...


----------



## UneekTT (Aug 20, 2004)

Silver - the Fastest color


----------



## VWAUDITEK (Dec 26, 2006)

*Re: (UneekTT)*

Uneek........you know the secret


----------



## VW905 (Aug 15, 2005)

*Re: (VWAUDITEK)*

whats your wheel/tire/suspension set up?


----------



## VWAUDITEK (Dec 26, 2006)

*Re: (VW905)*

FK coil overs,ASA 18" rims,Dunlop SP.got the rims and tires from Tirerack.com http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VWAUDITEK (Dec 26, 2006)

*Re: (VWAUDITEK)*

I just posted a video,I hope it works!If it doesn't it is because I have never made/posted a video before....








Here is a friends Mk5 and my TT......








http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5S7xuXU06kg


----------



## rmedy (Feb 14, 2002)

*Re: (VWAUDITEK)*

Nice Video.....
GReat Work....
What size is your exhaust ....?
It sound pretty quiet....


----------



## golfzex (Mar 29, 2004)

*Re: (rmedy)*

nice vid.............car looks/sounds great http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VWAUDITEK (Dec 26, 2006)

*Re: (golfzex)*

Glad you guys like it.......i








The exhaust is one I fabbed out of 3" mandrel bends,and using a Borla muffler.


----------



## GTImafia (Mar 27, 2006)

*Re: (VWAUDITEK)*

respect breth.


----------



## candela (Oct 19, 2002)

*Re: Stage 3 TT writeup with pics. (VWAUDITECH)*

great work.. this engine is built right..


----------



## hatallas (Aug 3, 2005)

WOW so nice!


----------



## VWAUDITEK (Dec 26, 2006)

*Re: (hatallas)*

New vid I made of the latest dyno.........381whp...








http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=84H2Z9VpyHM


----------



## formulanerd (Feb 19, 2005)

that's what i'm talking about man.
180 TT representing. the 225 crowd is seriously slacking








if i dont trade the car off i'll be getting a new ECU and some injectors, and i should be putting up similar figures....

edit:
how come you didnt get a torque reading?


_Modified by formulanerd at 2:18 AM 3-13-2007_


----------



## VWAUDITEK (Dec 26, 2006)

*Re: (formulanerd)*

Thanks formula....The first run did not read the tach signal,the 2nd run read 298tq.,I installed a ABD short runner ntake,and wanted to test it out


----------



## formulanerd (Feb 19, 2005)

ahh, i see.
is the ABD 180 or 225 setup? i dont know how you have your intercooler piping ran, but i have the 225 style intake manifold, i was looking into some shortrunners but i dont want to have to refabricate any intercooler piping as of right now.


----------



## VWAUDITEK (Dec 26, 2006)

*Re: (formulanerd)*

It is the 180TT setup..I got a good deal on it and said "why not".and I was very surprised with how well it performs.


----------



## formulanerd (Feb 19, 2005)

thats awesome man, i'll catch up to you... one day


----------



## VWAUDITEK (Dec 26, 2006)

*Re: (formulanerd)*

You got the setup...just put in high-test fuel,and turn up the boost!!


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

*Re: (formulanerd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *formulanerd* »_thats awesome man, i'll catch up to you... one day









your turbo is WAY bigger than his, you should easily pass him by 70+ hp and with the smaller turbine take him in torque as well.


----------



## golfzex (Mar 29, 2004)

*Re: (VWAUDITEK)*

VWAUDITEK,

what kit? turbo? do u have.........
what other then turbo/revo did you replace?

thanks http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

*Re: (golfzex)*


_Quote, originally posted by *golfzex* »_VWAUDITEK,

what kit? turbo? do u have.........
what other then turbo/revo did you replace?

thanks http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

He is a atp dealer. So everything is atp hardware and so is the intercooler. WIth stage 3 revo sw and abd intake manifold. Turbo is a gt2871r with a .86 turbine


----------



## golfzex (Mar 29, 2004)

*Re: (cincyTT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cincyTT* »_
He is a atp dealer. So everything is atp hardware and so is the intercooler. WIth stage 3 revo sw and abd intake manifold. Turbo is a gt2871r with a .86 turbine 

nice, i was looking at the ATP kits but ive heard bad things
good to hear it is workin for him with the revo http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

*Re: (golfzex)*


_Quote, originally posted by *golfzex* »_
nice, i was looking at the ATP kits but ive heard bad things


just the fitment of the manifold can be a b!tch. many have to sacrafice a wrench (heat and bend it) to tighten a couple bolts. The pagparts stuff is suppose to be much easier to fit.
And of course the eliminators have had problems too, but im sure most have already heard about that.


----------



## golfzex (Mar 29, 2004)

*Re: (cincyTT)*

i just heard about the fit and that alot of people have trouble tuning the kits once they get the install done.


----------



## formulanerd (Feb 19, 2005)

*Re: (cincyTT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cincyTT* »_
your turbo is WAY bigger than his, you should easily pass him by 70+ hp and with the smaller turbine take him in torque as well.

i was being modest, he's one of the revo pioneers, he may also be the biggest power 1.8t TT, and #3 in tt's overall, at least that we know of online. so i was just paying him a little respect. 
besides, he's FWD, if i could match his numbers at AWD, i'd be more than happy








and for the ATP comments, their hardware is good, and well priced, i just dont recommend their software.


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

*Re: (formulanerd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *formulanerd* »_
i was being modest, he's one of the revo pioneers, he may also be the biggest power 1.8t TT, and #3 in tt's overall, at least that we know of online. so i was just paying him a little respect. 
.

he posted once or twice. 
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3121234


----------



## golfzex (Mar 29, 2004)

*Re: (formulanerd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *formulanerd* »_
and for the ATP comments, their hardware is good, and well priced, i just dont recommend their software.


good to know..............im waiting on BT Revo software for the 225 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## formulanerd (Feb 19, 2005)

*Re: (cincyTT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cincyTT* »_
he posted once or twice. 
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3121234

nice, i should probably hang around the 1.8t forum more often.


----------



## VWAUDITEK (Dec 26, 2006)

*Re: (formulanerd)*

Look for this car in the April issue of Deutsche Motorsport magazine....a small writeup and some pictures








http://www.dmsportmag.com


----------



## conman4287 (Nov 21, 2006)

incredible car! what kind of wheels are those? they match the silver TT perfect. you should make some vids driving on the street, or even better, the track.


----------



## Sk8nsnoboarder72 (Mar 25, 2007)

Impressive set-up!! Do you have a full mods list anywhere? I notice you have a lot of ATP parts from a 180. Do they sell 225 parts? I.E. Intercooler, turbo kits, manifolds. Thanks and great job!!


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

*Re: (Sk8nsnoboarder72)*

he has a 180fwd. everything (powerwise) for the gti/jetta will fit the 180fwd TT


----------



## VWAUDITEK (Dec 26, 2006)

*Re: (cincyTT)*

The rims are from http://www.Tirerack.com, they are the ASA brand 5 spoke 18" with Dunlop SP,and 10mm FK spacers.I did not want to drop 4k on rims and tires,so i went with these,they are great quality and functional,and look good on the car.
The mods are all in this thread,and I will make some videos of the car being driven on the street since we have no 1/4 mile track any more......


----------

